# Mast and HRT and or cruise



## Runningwild (May 24, 2016)

Hey guys

So I have read in different areas online that for HRT mast has been used in conjunction with test in smaller doses, like instead of using 200mg of test E or C the person would use 100mg each of mast and test. Or would use mast in place of test all together.

I don't know how I feel about not being on test at all but wanted to get your guys thoughts on this or see if anyone has tried this for hrt or during a cruise time.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2016)

Tough for me to comment because I just don't care for mast. Neither does my wife...

But I can't imagine coming off test. **** that. Especially for hrt. Mast doesn't increase test levels. No Brainerd


----------



## DF (May 24, 2016)

Mast can't take place of the test.  You can certainly do a combo of the two.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 24, 2016)

100mg of tes and like 250 of mast e would be nice, esp for SHBG levels, but nothing could ever replace tes man.


----------



## Runningwild (May 25, 2016)

Yea like I said I am not into ever not using test but was more about the idea of the combination of the two together


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> Yea like I said I am not into ever not using test but was more about the idea of the combination of the two together



I think it was trodizzle around here who coined the phrase trt plus.

Give it a whirl. Just be reasonable on the dose.


----------



## Runningwild (May 25, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think it was trodizzle around here who coined the phrase trt plus.
> 
> Give it a whirl. Just be reasonable on the dose.



Yea i think I will, I will be done with my cycle soon and am really thinking about giving it a try.  What do you think a reasonable dose would be for a combination of the two.  What I ready was just simply splitting your normally test dose and making it half test and half mast.    But gymrat suggested a higher mast dose.  

Also Pilar why don't you like Mast?


----------



## ToolSteel (May 25, 2016)

He's too fat for the visual effects, so it just makes his pp raw.


----------



## ken Sass (May 26, 2016)

keep your test up, mast is fine but it can cause the prostate to give you fits (it does me) like it for the aggression and dick hardness factor


----------



## Runningwild (May 26, 2016)

alright guys I am going to give it a try and will let you all know how it goes when I do it


----------

